# Eircom Broadband Support



## Pablo74 (12 Dec 2007)

Hello all,
      I noticed 12 days ago that my eircom homestarter broadband had slowed down considerably. So i did a speed test and the results were Download speed was 121 kbps and upload speed was 191kbps. Very very slow....
So i rang up broadband support and chatted to a guy for 20 minutes. He did the tests aswell and said it was remarkably slow. He could do nothing and said that he would hand the results to the engineer and that they would look at it, sort it out and ring me back.
I heard nothing for 7 days so i rang them back and was told that the problem had not been looked at, and that they would get back to me in a few days. I said that that was not good enough and i wanted to speak to her Mentor or team manager. At first she said that it was not possible but after putting me on hold for 10 minutes she came back and took my mobile number. She said that her team manager would ring me in a few minutes and try and sort the problem out..... He/She never rang.
I have little or know broadband at the moment and what i do have is very slow..... What do i do...??
I am paying for a service that i am just not getting and they are not contacting me back when they say they will.
Any ideas ???
Pablo74


----------



## ClubMan (12 Dec 2007)

Pablo74 said:


> I noticed 12 days ago that my eircom homestarter broadband had slowed down considerably. So i did a speed test and the results were Download speed was 121 kbps and upload speed was 191kbps. Very very slow....


Maybe so but most _ADSL _broadband packages, whether they are 1/2/4 etc Mbps down (subject to contention ratio), are 128Kbps or 256Kbps up. 121-192Kbps would not be unusual or necessarily indicative of any problem on a 256Kbps uplink. And remember that, for example, 2Mbps down with a 48:1 contention ratio only guarantees you c. 44Kbps even if you may often get better than that.


----------



## Jethro (12 Dec 2007)

If you were on to him for 20 minutes I assume the eircom helpline guy did go through some possibilities with you. When I got eircom broadband about six months ago I found I was getting very low download speeds (although higher than 121 Kbps) so I called their helpline and the guy on the other end spent at least 20-30 minutes getting me to disconnect and reconnect various bits while he kept monitoring the speeds.

Turned out with me that I had left one of the phone connections in the house without a filter. I thought it wouldn't matter if I wasn't using the phone on that particular connection. I could not have been more wrong. All of the connected equipment in the house needed a filter and once I did that the speeds improved greatly. Since then I don't believe I've had any problem of substance at all. 

Maybe I got lucky and hit upon an eircom guy who actually cared enough to try to get it to work and he wasn't going to give up. He was an overseas guy, Indian I think.

They also replaced two faulty modems for me in the first week in quick succession, without any hassle or delay. So my eircom experience has been pretty positive to be honest.

By the way, I have 2 Mb broadband and I usually get downoad speeds above 1 Mb even with the contention ratios they have. And when I called them the guy on the phone said I was quite right to call and make sure something was done. He said he reckons loads of people don't realise they are getting lousy speeds. They think it's just normal 'cos they hear others complaining so they never sort it out. So I would say keep at it 'til the speed improves.

Sorry if I don't have an answer to your specific problem (unless it's an unfiltered line  ) but I hope my experience tells you it's right to pursue this.

Cheers.


----------

